# Aging Capicola in Oil



## angryengineer (Feb 15, 2020)

Has anyone tried aging their Capicola, Coppa, Gabagool, etc. in a glass jar filled with oil? I recently read a couple of posts that suggest placing the capicola in a glass jar filled with either vegetable oil or olive oil for anywhere from 4 months to 2 years. Most recommend aging for 1 year.  It sounds like a great idea, but I’m hoping to get some feedback on how well it works and proper technique before I try it.
Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2020)

Please post a Link to your info. I've seen fully dry cured sausage, Preserved in oil, Soupies, in NE PA . They can be stored at room temp indefinitely because they wont dry out.
When you say AGING do you mean a Raw Capi that has had cure applied and is drying out for months? Or, fully Cured and Dried Capi, that is technically ready to eat, spending X months Aging in Oil to develop a more intense flavor...JJ


----------



## angryengineer (Feb 16, 2020)

To be clear, I mean the Coppa is placed in oil after it has been cured and then dried to continue aging for 1-2 years. 





						makeMania: Food:Making Capicola
					

PREPARATION OF THE MEAT: Start with whole pork loin (not tenderloin).  The meat must never have been frozen.  The average loin weighs approximately 9-11 pounds and measures 24-28 inches long.  Cut each end of the loin so that a uniform circumference exists.  Trim off the loose strand of meat...




					new2.makemania.com
				




So I am wondering if anyone has tried this method of aging and if it is worth the effort.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2020)

I've not had Oil Aged Capi but those Pork Soupies (Sopressetta) aged in Oil are fantastic...JJ


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 19, 2020)

angryengineer said:


> To be clear, I mean the Coppa is placed in oil after it has been cured and then dried to continue aging for 1-2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most of the members of our capicola group use this method for storing their cappies.  The recommended oil is canola oil and the ideal resting time seems to be roughly 3 years.  Most will rest the cappies in oil for at least 2 years as the temptation to not eat them is just too great!

Several of our members have now turned to vac sealing the cappies after they've been cured.  This leaves more of the pepper coating intact resulting in a slightly hotter/spicier finish.  

I am experimenting with soaking the cappies in oil for year 1, then moving them to a vac sealed bag for 2 years.  I am about ready to taste cappies from 2017 that have been finished in this manner.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2020)

3 years?!?! At my age, I'd be afraud I'd get a mouth out from ready to eat, and Kick the Bucket! Leave those treasures to me kids? Don't know about that one...JJ


----------



## smokininthegarden (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m wondering how well this all would work if you used a chamber vac sealer. Just put a little bit of oil,
say 1/2 cup in the bag with your coppa or salami then vac seal. It would take much less oil and the whole thing 
would be sealed and very easy to store. 
Just thinking out loud here.

Cal


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 22, 2020)

smokininthegarden said:


> I’m wondering how well this all would work if you used a chamber vac sealer. Just put a little bit of oil,
> say 1/2 cup in the bag with your coppa or salami then vac seal. It would take much less oil and the whole thing
> would be sealed and very easy to store.
> Just thinking out loud here.
> ...


It works well. One of our guys does this as it leaves a greater part of the peppery coating intact and he likes the spicier flavor. I've been using enough oil to submerge the entire piece in oil, but it is considerably less oil due to the vac sealing.


----------



## angryengineer (Feb 22, 2020)

jfsjazz said:


> It works well. One of our guys does this as it leaves a greater part of the peppery coating intact and he likes the spicier flavor. I've been using enough oil to submerge the entire piece in oil, but it is considerably less oil due to the vac sealing.



Should I store the vac-sealed w/oil cappies at basement temps or in the refrigerator? Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Feb 22, 2020)

Hmm, just might make for a good reason to finally purchase a chamber sealer.

Cal


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 22, 2020)

angryengineer said:


> Should I store the vac-sealed w/oil cappies at basement temps or in the refrigerator? Thanks for your help and advice.


Basement temps, no need to refrigerate.


----------



## DomfromCT (Apr 2, 2020)

angryengineer said:


> Has anyone tried aging their Capicola, Coppa, Gabagool, etc. in a glass jar filled with oil? I recently read a couple of posts that suggest placing the capicola in a glass jar filled with either vegetable oil or olive oil for anywhere from 4 months to 2 years. Most recommend aging for 1 year.  It sounds like a great idea, but I’m hoping to get some feedback on how well it works and proper technique before I try it.
> Thanks!


Thats how we eat it now after about 6 months it has this amazing nutty flavor. It works great with pork loin


----------

